# sensor de luz y encendido gradual de lamparas



## norma_l (Nov 4, 2006)

necesito ayuda con un sensor de luz , lo que pasa es que quiero que encienda cuando sea de noche para eso tengo el diagrama de un circuito que usa una Fotoresistencia, Diodo IN 4007 y un transistor BC548 pero no se si este bien por que ya lo arme y no funciona.
Ademas me gustaria saber si tienen algun diagrama para el encendido gradual de una lampara que me puedan mandar por que me super urge.
GRACIAS.


----------



## JV (Nov 4, 2006)

Hola norma_l, supongo que el encendido gradual de la lampara es con tension alterna, si es asi este circuito de un dimmer te va a servir:

http://www.cienciasmisticas.com.ar/electronica/montajes/dimmer/index.php


----------



## norma_l (Nov 5, 2006)

Muchas gracias por el circuito voy aintentar hacerlo.
a proposito alguien sabe del sensor de luz que ocupa un Transistor BC548


----------



## PATOMU (Jul 10, 2009)

alguien tiene un circuito para hacer que una de esas ampolletas de vehiculo de 12v se encienda lentamente? muchas gracias


----------



## furuko (Jul 10, 2009)

yo aca te dejo el circuito del fotocontrol que arme en el cole.
Y para el encendido gradual de la lampara podrias usar un dimmer.


----------



## PATOMU (Jul 10, 2009)

si ya hice un dimmer pero quiero algo que al encender el interruptor empiece desde apagada hasta toda la luz de la ampolleta si n yo mover nada
solo al encender


----------



## furuko (Jul 10, 2009)

yo tengo un dimmer que al cambiar la pocicion ( osea las borneras) del potenciometro en lo que lo uses empieza desde el minimo o desde el maximo. es simple y claro


----------



## PATOMU (Jul 10, 2009)

y podrias mostrarme el esquema porfavor?
te lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## furuko (Jul 10, 2009)

no encuentro el ciruito pero te paso el PCB.


Los cables que salen del pote son las borneras de atras



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, no uses abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro. Gracias


----------

